

Show HN: Regex101 - Interactive regular expression learning tool and builder - Lindrian
http://www.regex101.com/
Hello!<p>I have long been at work with my site which purpose is to provide a free of charge service where you can learn and create your regular expressions. I have pretty much just thought to myself "What would I like?" and then implemented that.<p>What do you guys think? All form of feedback is appreciated.<p>Note: For those who are familiar with the service 'rubular' will see that my front page has some similarities. I just want you all to know that I have spoken with the author of rubular and told him if there ever is any problem I will fix it accordingly. I have also included him in the credits and linked to his site. I don't want you to think that any of my hard work is plagiarism.<p>Thanks in advance!
======
ungamedplayer
The quiz shows how much you really know about regex and also can point out
better ways of doing the same thing, I like..

~~~
Lindrian
Thanks!!

------
BaconJuice
really great tool, thanks for sharing!

~~~
Lindrian
Thank you!

